# Pvc



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

_PVC-_
_What is the best material/method for filling nail holes?_
_do i need a primer,or will primo acrylic paint stick?_
_yes, basic questions-please forgive..._
_I have a very particular customer I want to please._
_thank you..._


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I just filled some brick mold nail holes with caulk and cleaned it nice.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> _PVC-_
> _What is the best material/method for filling nail holes?_
> _do i need a primer,or will primo acrylic paint stick?_
> [/I]
> _thank you..._


Not sure what your quality expectations are. Is this interior or exterior? Generally speaking, I would think any filler you're used to using would suffice. I would prime with Sherwin Williams Adhesion Primer and finish with an acrylic latex.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/best-hole-filler-azek-2646/

found this on a google search, not a pt 

MH Ready Patch, or:
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=296

best suggestion for filling nail holes i have found.
caulk wont cut it for these people. he likes everything just so-I want nail holes to be as invisible as possible

any of you guys like it?
how does it compare to bondo?
Seems like it would be easier to use...but i would really miss that bondo stench...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thread in that link, Jeffie. Alot of those guys havent been around in a while. Miss them.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Crack Shot for a filler and Duration.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bond&Fill but it can be very expensive. I used a ton of the caulking and wood filler on a job a few years back. 

http://www.bondfill.com/


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I used SW Adhesion Primer for some 1x6" PVC trim before topcoating with Ultra Deep Base SuperPaint. But on a scrap piece, I simply topcoated it (no cleaning or scuffing) to put the SuperPaint to the test.

After 2 days, it took moderate pressure with my fingernail to peel it away from the PVC surface. After 10 days, it would not scratch off...

I'd still recommend priming but it's nice to see SuperPaint do so well...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Scuff sand the area over the holes. Typically nails do not set cleanly into PVC without some pucker. Get the hole areas flush, then prime, THEN fill. Then its like filling anything with primer on it. 

You'll do more battle than its worth trying flush up direct over PVC and you'll likely still not be happy.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Scuff sand the area over the holes. Typically nails do not set cleanly into PVC without some pucker. Get the hole areas flush, then prime, THEN fill. Then its like filling anything with primer on it.
> 
> You'll do more battle than its worth trying flush up direct over PVC and you'll likely still not be happy.


 
so jack, you feel primer is a must on new pvc?


----------

